# orrida bellezza



## Skye142

Any ideas about the phrase 'orrida bellezza'?
It's part of a tourist leaflet describing a mountain village situated on a mountain with steep slopes and a river running down it.
I haven't got past 'Terrible/Horrible beauty' so far..

Thanks


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Threads without background and context will be closed! -  Ogni thread senza un adeguato contesto verrà chiuso!

No clue without the full sentence and the context.
Please provide them.


----------



## danalto

Maybe, just maybe...it could be a bad translation from English...


----------



## Skye142

Well the actual sentence goes:
'Taranta e' anche la Majella con l'immagine imponente e di 'orrida bellezza' (their quotes) nei tratti piu profondi e dirupati del suo versante orientale, da cui scendono le acque che danno origine all'Aventino, affluente principale del Sangro.'

If it's a bad translation from English I'd love to know what the original was!  I thought perhaps since it was in quotes it might be from literature or some kind.. Later on the text talks about D'Annunzio's Iorio for example... But I guess if you think it might be a translation that you means you've never heard it in Italian?

thanks for your help!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

It's like saying awful beauty..No clue what they mean.


----------



## europefranc

Skye142 said:


> Well the actual sentence goes:
> 'Taranta e' anche la Majella con l'immagine imponente e di 'orrida bellezza' (their quotes) nei tratti piu profondi e dirupati del suo versante orientale, da cui scendono le acque che danno origine all'Aventino, affluente principale del Sangro.'
> 
> If it's a bad translation from English I'd love to know what the original was!  I thought perhaps since it was in quotes it might be from literature or some kind.. Later on the text talks about D'Annunzio's Iorio for example... But I guess if you think it might be a translation that you means you've never heard it in Italian?
> 
> thanks for your help!



Hello Skye142,

Yes, in my opinion it seems more to be something associated with literature or poetry (also, it is written in inverted commas).
Here you can find another context in which this phrase is used :

http://www.eribertoguidi.it/orrida.html

Hope it helps.


----------



## london calling

danalto said:


> Maybe, just maybe...it could be a bad translation from English...


 
Dani, I think you're right!

Paul has suggested _awful beauty_ (cfr. Alexander Pope's poem "The Rape of the Lock"), but I'm wondering if it's a bad translation of "aweful beauty" (bellezza mozzafiato!).


----------



## muck-he(ap)roic

«Orrida bellezza» (which is an oxymoron used by Salvator Rosa) is surely something that has to do with the *sublime* kind of beauty as presented by such philosophers as "your" Edmund Burke.

«Burke's concept of the sublime was an antithetical contrast to the classical notion of the aesthetic quality of beauty as the pleasurable experience described by Plato in several of his dialogues (_Philebus_, _Ion_, _Hippias Major_, and _Symposium_) and suggested ugliness as an aesthetic quality in its capacity to instill feelings of intense emotion, ultimately creating a pleasurable experience.» _(from the «sublime(philosophy)» issue on English Wikipedia)

_I'd rather translate it as «*frightful beauty*», which I think is kind of a poetical locus abused in the Seventeenth and Eighteenth centuries (both in Italy and in England)


----------



## Skye142

Thanks for all your help - I'll probably go for awful or frightful beauty, they're both big improvements on mine!


----------



## Einstein

Or "awesome beauty"?


----------



## You little ripper!

Or *terrific beauty.*

*Terrific* means both *causing terror* as well as *exceptionally good.*

*P.S. Awful* means* extremely bad* or* awe-inspiring/impressive.*


----------



## Einstein

Charles Costante said:


> *P.S. Awful* means* extremely bad* or* awe-inspiring/impressive.*


 I'd say that awe-inspiring/impressive is an out-of-date use, which is why london calling proposed the older spelling *aweful*, and is also the reason why I suggested *awesome* (I realise there is now an American colloquial use of *awesome* which is different).


----------



## sermont dugloia

*C*iao
andate su wikipedia....
digitando "orrido"
*L*a signora parlava proprio di quel tipo di paesaggio. non so se esiste una traduzione
comunque citando letteralmente wikipedia l'orrido è:, una profonda gola rocciosa, in particolare nei tratti di quei fiumi o torrentile cui acque precipitano giù per anfratti e grotte, formando cascate spettacolari che scavano la roccia.


----------



## london calling

sermont dugloia said:


> comunque citando letteralmente wikipedia l'orrido è:, una profonda gola rocciosa, in particolare nei tratti di quei fiumi o torrentile cui acque precipitano giù per anfratti e grotte, formando cascate spettacolari che scavano la roccia.


 
E' quindi un gioco di parole in italiano fra il sostantivo e l'aggettivo "orrido"?
Non credo si possa rendere in inglese, quindi a questo punto va bene una traduzione "normale"!

Che ne pensate?

EDIT: Einstein, _awesome_ is BE slang as well now, together with _cool_....! My son's English language assistant can't put a sentence together without using one or the other, or both!!!


----------



## You little ripper!

Einstein said:


> I'd say that awe-inspiring/impressive is an out-of-date use, which is why london calling proposed the older spelling *aweful*, and is also the reason why I suggested *awesome* (I realise there is now an American colloquial use of *awesome* which is different).


Einstein, some dictionaries may consider that definition archaic, but the majority don't, and it's definitely not obsolete. I would have to agree, though, that it isn't used much in that sense.


----------



## Einstein

Allora è una parola molto specifica. Googlando "horrid beauty" si ottengono 60 risultati, alcuni dei quali suggeriscono un uso analogo in inglese, ma io non userei un'espressione simile!

*Rugged beauty?*

To london calling: that's real cool (or awesome).


----------



## sermont dugloia

*P*erò forse è la più giusta possibile.

*S*ono per "horrid beauty"


----------



## london calling

sermont dugloia said:


> sono per "horrid beauty"


 
Preferisco "rugged": _horrid_ ha un'accezione molto negativa in inglese e non credo sia questo quello che voglia dire la frase in italiano!

Jo


----------



## sermont dugloia

Ma anche in Italiano ha un'accezione molto negativa.
Solo che essendo un termine non più usato moltissimo, ha perso il suo significato.
la signora ha fatto un bel gioco di parole, probabilmente soffriva di vertigini ma era attratta dal paesaggio spettacolare e ha quindi voluto, così definire la sua emozione nell'essere nel paesaggio.

Spero di essermi fatto capire.
Però è una mia idea.


----------



## Einstein

Capisco che "horrid" avrebbe una sua giustificazione, ma nelle traduzioni il criterio deve essere sempre: cosa capirà il lettore? Per questo non lo userei. Magari si può tornare a "frightening".


----------



## sermont dugloia

Orrido viene da orrore che in latino si può tradurre in horrere
anche Horrid deriva direttamente dal latino 
quindi in precedenza le due parole erano la stessa cosa.
secondo me purtroppo con il passare degli anni i significati si sono allontanati.
Si tratta di capire come vengono usate in inghilterra le derivazioni dal latino, dal celtico e dalle altre lingue prime che compongono la vostra.

In generale questo è il significato di orrore
Stato d'animo che riflette un sentimento di paura o di ansia provocato da un male imminente, vero o creduto tale, e al quale ci si vorrebbe sottrarre: vivere in continuo –t; avere timore degli esami | Preoccupazione, turbamento: timori irragionevoli; SIN. Apprensione. 2 Rispetto, soggezione: aver timore dei più anziani | Timore di Dio, uno dei sette doni dello Spirito Santo | Essere senza timore di Dio, essere senza scrupoli | Timore reverenziale, quello che si prova nei confronti di persone dalle quali si dipende o che hanno un maggiore ascendente.


----------



## london calling

sermont dugloia said:


> Orrido viene da orrore che in latino si può tradurre in horrere
> anche Horrid deriva direttamente dal latino
> quindi in precedenza (appunto!) le due parole erano la stessa cosa.
> secondo me purtroppo con il passare degli anni i significati si sono allontanati.
> Si tratta di capire come vengono usate in inghilterra le derivazioni dal latino, dal celtico e dalle altre lingue prime che compongono la vostra. E' quello che abbiamo fatto!


 
Appunto!

Come dice giustamente Einstein, devi metterti nei panni di chi legge. Un inglese interpreta "horrid" sempre in senso negativo. Per questo serve a poco andare a vedere l'origine della parola, se quella parola ha assunto con il tempo un altro significato, come fai notare giustamente tu. Si traducono i concetti più delle parole.
Ciao!


----------



## Sovi

... Non ho fatto in tempo a leggere tutto il thread ma a livello di pura associazione d'idea... Orrido in italiano mi sembra possa voler anche dire dirupo o burrone, cavità verticale o quasi nel terreno... non si riferiranno forse alla bellezza di un territorio molto aspro ed irto di crepacci, burroni et simili? 
Solo un tentativo ;-) 
Ciao
SV


----------



## Einstein

Direi che hai ragione, Sovi, e per questo avevo proposto "rugged beauty", che vuol dire "aspra bellezza".


----------



## london calling

Einstein said:


> Direi che hai ragione, Sovi, e per questo avevo proposto "rugged beauty", che vuol dire "aspra bellezza".


 
E io sono sempre d'accordo con te......


----------



## Queva

It could be that a poet or writer that was born in the area or lived there wrote something with this "orrida bellezza" in it, hence the quote. 
I would try and keep the wordplay by using "frightful beauty" or even "terrible beauty" (yes, it is an oximoron..but so is "orrida bellezza" ). 
"Rugged beauty" does away with the wordplay, and it also seems a bit too soft for a hard mountainous terrain - it can simply mean "unsofisticated, unrefined", and apply to countryside seen by a dandy. 
Maybe "harsh beauty"?


----------



## Einstein

Hi Queva, the expressions "rugged beauty", "rugged landscape" and "rugged coastline" are quite common and don't have the "unsophisticated, unrefined" implications that you suggest.
However, your "harsh beauty" is another possibility.


----------



## sermont dugloia

Appunto.

Come dici tu. 
E' una licenza poetica quindi la traduzione non è più letterale.
però se la lingua inglese non avesse "perso" parte della loro componente latina ora si potrebbe tradurre letteralmente.

La difficoltà sta proprio nel trovare quella parola in inglese che riassume i due significati di -orrida-

*I*o non ci riesco.


----------



## Queva

Non credo esista una parola simile - anche perchè non credo che di _orridi_ in Inghilterra ce ne siano..al massimo ci sono scogliere 
Einstein, ho appena riletto _Tess of the Dubervilles_, forse è quello che mi ha sviato


----------



## You little ripper!

Interestingly, one of the definitions given by Oxford Paravia for *horrido* is *gorge, ravine. *

Link


----------



## Sovi

Se ricordo giusto la parola "dizzy" corrisponde a vertiginoso ...  "dizzy beauty" ... non so però se può adattarsi di certo non ha nulla di negativo in Italiano... in inglese non so ma se ricordo bene era usata in un sonetto riferendosi a quanto fosse vertiginoso e pauroso guardare in basso dalle scogliere ...
Il problema è sempre quello capire l'esatto significato inteso dall'autore...


----------



## Einstein

Yes, Charles, this was pointed out earlier. What we've been trying to say is that, whatever the origins, we can't use "horrid" in this sense in English and expect to be understood by the average reader! Maybe a Latin scholar...


----------



## You little ripper!

Einstein said:


> Yes, Charles, this was pointed out earlier.


Yes, I noticed that after carefully reading all the posts again. I don't understand Italian as well as you do Einstein, so I missed it. 



> What we've been trying to say is that, whatever the origins, we can't use "horrid" in this sense in English and expect to be understood by the average reader!


That I did understand because it was stated in English.


----------



## sermont dugloia

It's true that.
Horrid could be misunderstood by the average readers.

Ma anche la parola -orrida- può essere fraintesa da molti italiani che non ne conoscono tutti i significati.

Per certi versi qualcosa che fa ribrezzo potrebbe essere poeticamente bello, 
in questo caso Horrid nell'accezione inglese è effettivamente troppo negativo,
ma forse il significato del termine si è modificato nel tempo più nella lingua parlata italiana che in quella inglese, pur mantenendo i suoi significati nel vocabolario.

Quello che voglio dire è che il senso letterale dell'aggettivo orrido sarebbe, e secondo me dovrebbe ancora essere, molto negativo.

A beatiful horrid?


----------



## Queva

Per quanto ne so, _horrid_ non è un sostantivo e non si traduce con "voragine", quindi "a horrid beauty" sarebbe solo "una bellezza _orribile_"; a "beautiful horrid" non sarebbe "bell'orrido" ma un errore di grammatica.


----------



## Rosa7

How about "fearsome beauty"?
I think it's a bit stronger and more poetic than "rugged beauty".


----------



## Einstein

Not at all bad!


----------

